# Sublimation Issues/Heat Press



## Rambler (Mar 13, 2008)

We have had problems sublimating - getting ghosting/uneven pressing and noticed that when we lower the top platen on our Insta Press Heat Press, the front sits closer the bottom platen than the back does. You can raise the arm slightly once its down to even it out, but should the platen shift like this - could it be the reason for the printing issues?
Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Not too normal I would say, but I only have experience with my own press, which does not do that, and I don't really normally read posts like yours. Usually, it's the other way around when the back of the upper platen hits the lower platen first (usually a non-floating platen, or an overtight screw issue, or something or other like that.)

In your case, I am wondering, first, if you have the pressure high enough? 

Second, wondering if a piece of mouse pad material inside the garment might lift the imprint area for you, so the press does not need to "fully" close to reach all the press area and since mouse pad has some give, might it solve the issue by allowing all of the image area to be pressed, while absorbing your press unevenness.

Just thinking out loud here. Good luck to you.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you talked to your vendor about it? 

I'm with Kelly - try to increase the pressure and check whether an insert will help.


----------



## Rambler (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts.
We were doing sublimation on polyester shirts so had to have the pressure low so as not to leave the residue from the transfer paper on the shirt. We do use foam between the bottom platen and inside of the shirt.
We have contacted the manufacturer and are waiting to hear back from them - so we'll see!


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Just a few thoughts here, using dyesub you shouldn't get any residue from the paper at all. The only reason to use a light pressure should be to not leave a crease in the shirt so if you are getting a residue I would suggest changing the paper. You also mentioned ghosting and uneven pressure, these are usually two different issues. 

Ghosting is usually caused by the image moving during the process either by the substrate shrinking or moving or by the paper lifting off from the substrate and then landing on it again giving you a double image. You might try using some adhesive spray to keep the paper in place if that is the problem.

Uneven pressure would be where the image is good in some places and then fades in others. An uneven press would definately cause this to happen. Most calmshell presses have a floating upper or lower platten to keep them even when pressing, maybe yours has been jammed somwhere along the line and isn't floating anymore. If it's new I would definately be talking to the manufacturer.


----------

